# Steering Wheel Control Adapter



## prettysweetsounds (Jul 26, 2011)

_Car: 2009 Honda Civic

H/u: Pioneer p99rs


Looking to hear from anyone that has used an adapter like this one:

Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future

If you happen to have experience with the above mentioned car AND h/u...even better!

Just wondering if instal is easy and if all steering wheel functions work 100%. The kit I've linked is the only one I've researched but if you know of another one that's less expensive or better...I'd like to hear about it.

Thanks in advance!_


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used the axxess aswc with great success. Just hold or tap the volume up button to program. Easy enough.
http:// http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_22808_Axxess-ASWC.html


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've used both adapters. The problem is that sometimes the Pac part works much better than the ASWC, and in some instances, the other way around.

The ASWC makes all of it's connections behind the HU. The Pac piece typically makes it's connections either behind the HU or at the steering column depending on car. I've had better luck ON HONDAS with the Pac piece.

The controls are sometimes a little slow to respond on hondas, but work reasonably well. You can manually program the buttons if you want them mapped differently. Sometimes they come programmed to work a little different than you'd expect.

I recently did a '12 Civic SI and I used an ASWC. It worked well, but the steering wheel controls work with an IGN feed but the radio works on accessory. So, when the car is off, but turned to accessory the steering wheel controls didn't work. Don't remember if it's the same on earlier models.

Jay


----------



## SoulMan76 (Aug 20, 2012)

I use the SWI- RC in my kia soul with an 80prs head unit. For the most part it works great, but I noticed something.

When it gets warm, because its mounted on top of the HU and close to the heat venting, it will sometimes not respond. If I put the heater down, crack the window, and get it down a few degrees its starts working again, so I wind up reaching for the pioneer remote a little more often than Id like. At some point I plan to move it, but it means re-making the radio harness for me.

I picked up the axcess unit to try that one out, but never got a chance to install it yet. When I purchased my HU, my rep from ABT suggested the PAC over the Axxess, because he said he has had less problems with it, and the PAC allows you to manualy add buttons you might want to control, where as the Axxess is automatic. Not sure which will work better for you, but I'm happy with PAC. Hope this helps.

Edit:

I was looking at the axxess site for the ASWC, and it looks like you can manually program this as well. 
I also meant to add that I can't voice dial through the steering wheel. It says on PACs site that it only works with certain pioneer models, and of course the deh-80prs isn't one of them. The factory system allowed me to push the voice dial button on the wheel, but it misread what I was saying most of the time anyway, so I never had much use for it. My sprint phone has a voice dial app, but I haven't tried hitting the app and trying to see if it will still hear my voice while connected to the bluetooth. As long as I can answer the phone while driving I'm happy, but you may need the voice dial feature. You can always call either one of the companies, and ask how they'll work with the equipment you have, and check compatibility.


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

CRUX Interfacing Solutions ::: Products


----------

